# SAD SAD day "Pond X"



## 00 mod (Apr 29, 2011)

Well as many of you know, I have been tearing them up this year at "Pond X" . It was my honey hole, about 20-25 acre farm pond about 45 min. from my house. Have caught over 20 bass this year over 5lb, including my pb 8lb 9oz and my buddy's pb 8lb 1oz. To date this year also over 100 bass on topwater, which most people know is my favorite way to catch em. 


Well after the series of bad storms that has passed through the midsouth over the past couple weeks, I get a call that almost made me cry yesterday! The levee broke and now there is no more "Pond X". It is a really sad deal, as many BIG BIG fish died, but nature has its way of evolving, and I'm sure there is a reason to all of this! The owner said he will take this time to make improvements like new boat ramp, dock, clear some and make new beds! Then repair the levee and let her fill back up! It will be a LONG LONG time before its back to what it was, and I am deeply saddened!

Heres the only pis for now......


Jeff


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2011)

Man that is horrible.

On a positive note, now is the chance to map (take lots of pictures) the bottom for when it fills back up. Maybe even contact the owner about getting some artificial structure in there. https://www.fishiding.com/

I would be all over it myself. Keep us posted on the turnaround.


----------



## poolie (Apr 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. Stinks that you lost your honey hole, but while it's empty I would take the opportunity and map everything. From the picture you posted I can see why it was a productive lake. 



Jim said:


> Man that is horrible.
> 
> On a positive note, now is the chance to map (take lots of pictures) the bottom for when it fills back up. Maybe even contact the owner about getting some artificial structure in there. https://www.fishiding.com/
> 
> I would be all over it myself. Keep us posted on the turnaround.


----------



## 00 mod (Apr 29, 2011)

Yea, but what is the turnaround? From 8lb+ bass to fingerlings that wont be fishable for how many years? 3-4? Thats if he stocks it? If it is nature stocking it, 10-15 yrs? We pretty much had figured out the pond, guess we can find that combo that went overboard about 2 months ago...

Jeff


----------



## Queencitybassman (Apr 29, 2011)

That is terrible it sucks losing your honey hole but that sad that such beautiful healthy fish are gone just like that. it will take years for fish to get that big again after he fills it back up but at least you got the pictures.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 29, 2011)

Man that sucks!


----------



## redbug (Apr 29, 2011)

man that sucks...
I can tell you that when I had my pond built (43 acres) We stocked it with blue gill sunfish and channel cats in the fall along with 60lbs of fat head minnows
Yes 60 lbs Then the following spring we added 2100 bass finger lings 2 to 3 inches we didn't do any fishing for the first 2 years then only c&r the 3rd year 
after that selective harvest is used keeping all blue gill/sunfish caught 
in the 4th year my wife and I caught 38 bass over 5lbs including a 6lb9oz beast in 2 short weeks vacation.
in the 4th year we also added 250 black crappies and they are now in the 2 to 3lb class and doing well


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 29, 2011)

:shock: Wow, devistating.


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2011)

redbug said:


> man that sucks...
> I can tell you that when I had my pond built (43 acres) We stocked it with blue gill sunfish and channel cats in the fall along with 60lbs of fat head minnows
> Yes 60 lbs Then the following spring we added 2100 bass finger lings 2 to 3 inches we didn't do any fishing for the first 2 years then only c&r the 3rd year
> after that selective harvest is used keeping all blue gill/sunfish caught
> ...



You are my hero! :USA1:


----------



## bulldog (Apr 29, 2011)

That is crazy. Sorry to hear the bad news.


----------



## fish devil (Apr 30, 2011)

:twisted: That really hurts.  Time to move on and find some new water.


----------



## cavman138 (Apr 30, 2011)

Geez man that it is terrible. Sorry to hear about that. This is a perfect time for your friend to make that pond even better and yall will know exactly where the structure is. It is a shame though. Not often that a pond can become that productive. A lot of times you see a pond get loaded up with 1-2lbers and you don't see the class of fish you were catching. Just hope for better fishing in 4-5 years.


----------



## clumzy_31 (May 1, 2011)

That sad to hear and see...its weird how mother nature takes the pond...but not all those big trees in the picture....if only mother nature gives you an option....TREES or POND...


----------

